# Newport Bay Club FAQ & Information Thread



## richard3330

<font size=8><marquee direction="right" align="middle" behavior="alternate"><font color=blue>Newport Bay Club</font></font></marquee>
<font size=5><marquee direction="right" align="middle" behavior="alternate"><font color=blue>*3 stars+* *Mid-Range*</font></font></marquee>








*SEE AN EXCELLENT *VIDEO* TOUR OF THE NEWPORT BAY CLUB EXTERIOR BY CLICKING HERE *   

<font size=2>Disney’s Newport Bay Club is an elegant, nautically themed and wonderfully located Disneyland Paris hotel backing Lake Disney. Decorated in the style of turn-of-the-century New England this resort gives the feeling of being in a yacht club with an elegant and relaxing ambience. The Hotel has about 1,083 rooms making it the largest hotel in Europe. Newport Bay Club is about a 10-15 minute walk from the two theme parks. For concierge type services, there is ‘The Admirals Floor’ which is on selected floors of the hotel. Many people descirbe Newport Bay Club as a Disneyland Paris version of The Yacht/Beach Club, and as you can see from the photos - it looks very similair. The only negative point is the fact that with over 1,000 rooms it can get extremely busy and the lobby can get completely full of people, especially during 2-4pm when people begin to check-in.

*TIP - * it is better (if you can) to arrive early, drop your bags at the baggage desk and then go on into one of the parks and come back later on (after 5pm) to check-in ~ when it has calmed down a bit.</font>

*SEE 360 DEGREE TOURS OF THE NEWPORT BAY CLUB HOTEL BY CLICKING HERE  *​  




<font size=5><font color=green>The hotel has the following facilities:</font></font>

<font size=2><font color=blue>*Indoor & Outdoor Swimming Pool Complex*</font></font>
<font size=2> IMHO The Nantucket Indoor Swimming Pool (which is also linked to a large outside pool) is the best in Disneyland Paris. The Indoor Pool has a large themed ship and the large outdoor pool (the biggest at Disneyland Paris) is great in the summer. The swimming pool also a health club with a jacuzzi, gymnasium, sauna and steam room.</font>

<font size=2><font color=blue>*Free Car Parking*</font></font>

<font size=2><font color=blue>*Free shuttle bus to The Disney Theme Parks*</font></font>

<font size=2><font color=blue>*Concierge*</font></font>

<font size=2><font color=blue>*Currency Exchange & ATM*</font></font>

<font size=2><font color=blue>*Children’s Corner*</font></font>

<font size=2><font color=blue>*Video Games Room*</font></font>
<font size=2> Situated near the Nantucket swimming pool with a variety of games machines.</font>

<font size=2><font color=blue>*The Bay Boutique*</font></font>
<font size=2>In my opinion, the best Disneyland Paris hotel shop. The Bay Boutique is large a well-stocked offering a range of Disney merchandise.</font>




<font size=2><font color=blue>*The Yacht Club Restaurant*</font></font>
<font size=2>Gourmet specialities including Sea Food, set in a very elegant atmosphere. See the menu here </font>

<font size=2><font color=blue>*Cape Cod Restaurant*</font></font>
<font size=2>Slightly cheaper cuisine, offering Mediterranean and European dishes in a relaxed marine setting atmosphere. See the menu here </font>

<font size=2><font color=blue>*Fisherman’s Wharf Bar*</font></font>
<font size=2>With a view over Lake Disney, this bar provides the best place to enjoy a drink inside the lobby.</font>

<font size=2><font color=blue>*Captains Quarters Bar*</font></font>
<font size=2>Serving delicious cocktails in the luxurious atmosphere of a piano bar.</font>




*Guest Rooms*




<font size=2>The guest rooms at Newport Bay Club are spacious and nicely decorated with nautical whites and blues and possibly a balcony. A lot of the rooms also have a magnificent view over Lake Disney towards Hotel New York in the distance.</font>

*360 DEGREE VIEWS OF STANDARD NEWPORT BAY CLUB GUESTROOMS CAN BE SEEN HERE  *​  

<font size=5><font color=green>Facilities Include:</font>

•One or Two Double Beds
•Television with international channels including the Disney Channel
•Telephone
•Air-Conditioning
•Mini Bar
•Bathroom
•Safe
•Radio
•Balcony (select rooms only)

<font size=2>Standard rooms usually overlook the manicured front lawns or gardens and Lake-View rooms are available for a supplement. During off-peak times it may be possible to ask at reception for a Lake View room and (if one is available) they may upgrade you free-of-charge. Honeymoon Suites and Resort Suites are also available for a supplement.</font>




*Breakfast*

<font size=2>All Newport Bay Club packages include breakfast. It is taken at one of the two Newport Bay Club restaurants, although you may have the opportunity to make use of the ‘Good Morning Fantasyland Breakfast’ which allows you to enter The Disneyland Park early and enjoy your breakfast in one of the parks restaurant. Character Breakfasts are also available (usually for a supplement (depends on your tour operator)) and are taken at a Cafe Mickey in Disney Village. Be sure to make a reservation in advance. The breakfast is buffet style and comprises of cold meats, bread rolls, croissants, cereal, fresh juices etc. Hot food is available for a supplement. Make sure you book breakfast times with the concierge as soon as you arrive as the queues can get very long during the more peak times - you allocated a time slot for breakfast each morning.

*Admiral's Floor*
The Admirals Floor has rooms on select floors of the hotel with extra services. These include a private reception desk, 24 hour room service, breakfast served in your room (supplement) and porters.  Have a look here for some more information.

*Newport Bay Club has suites available for a supplement:*

The Honeymoon Suites are located in a separated tower of the hotel. Each suite has a living area, king-size bed and a balcony  overlooking the lake.

Your room will be ready at 3pm on the day of arrival, but if you arrive earlier then you can drop off your luggage at the baggage desk and collect your park passes for entry in to the park. An optional Newport Bay Club Hotel Charge Card is available, which allows you to charge gifts, meals, etc. all to your room account. The Newport Bay Club identity card gives you access to the hotels swimming pool. On the day of departure your room should be vacated at 11am.</font>

<font size=4><marquee direction="right" align="middle" behavior="alternate"><font color=blue>
If you have any questions or comments regarding Newport Bay Club, then please post them here 

If I have missed anything out or you wish to add something please do…....</font></marquee>


----------



## WDWfan uk

....... another excellent thread Richard - thank you  !


----------



## SimonV

Wonderful stuff again, Richard. This does a great job of really 'selling' the resort. Thanks.


----------



## cdavishb

At Walt Disney World Hotels in Florida they will let you deposit your luggage at the hotel and go into the park if you "check in" in the morning. They process all of your "paperwork" and advise you to come back around the 3 PM Check in time to pick up your room keys.

Do they follow the same procedure at Newport Bay?


----------



## richard3330

Hi, Cdavishb

Yes, they follow the same procedure in all of the Disneyland Paris resort hotels.

It is a good idea to come back to the resort when the park closes, as at 3-4pm it can get extremely busy with people checking in.

If you have any further questions please feel free to ask.

HTH

Richard.


----------



## cdavishb

Richard,

Thank you for your reply.  I am traveling to DLP from the USA with my wife and 2 children.  Have you seen the pool at Newport Bay?We will be traveling in Mid June for 5 days. We plan to split our time between DLP and Paris sites such as Notre Dame, Tour Eiffel, and others. Any information or tips about eating would also be appreciated.
'


----------



## richard3330

The pool at Newport Bay Club is IMHO the best within the whole of Disneyland Paris. 

There is a large outside section (which may be open during your stay if the weather is suitable) and also a lovely indoor pool and bridge with a ship feature. It is great  .

For eating at Newport Bay Club there is Cape Cod & Yacht club both of which serve good food.

If you have any specific questions re: food please ask.

HTH

Richard.


----------



## Syl

hello, hope you can help.  I have spent this pm reading SV's book, which has provided lots of great info as I'm going with my family to this hotel for the May half term.  As we were foolish enough to have a 3rd child, we are having to shell out around £80 per night for the priviledge of having a room to fit us all.  I think we're going to be on the Admiral's floor.

I'd be grateful if anyone could let me have any tips about staying there. Also, as I find getting everyone up and out so stressful, I'm wondering if it would just be easier to have breakfast brought to our room.  Anyone have any views on this?  Or should I just tell my husband to stop acting like a teenager and just get up at a reasonable time?

What is the standard breakfast like anyway?  Is it just pastries and coffee?

Many thanks


----------



## richard3330

Hi Syl, Welcome to The DIS!  ,

If you are staying on the Admirals Floor then breakfast can be arranged and delivered to your room. We found this much easier than going to the restaurant to eat.

The standard breakfast is very nice, but..... very busy!

Make sure you book your breakfast times with the concierge upon arrival at the hotel. The breakfast includes fresh juices, tea/coffee, cereals, cold meats, rolls/bread etc. and for extra you can upgrade to a full cooked breakfast.

Make sure that you check-in early in the day (if you can). You can then leave your bags there and hit the parks, so you miss the mad rush at 3-4pm. Then, after a day in one of the parks you can return to a much quieter hotel and get the key to your room.

Have a brilliant trip!

Richard.


----------



## Syl

Thank you very much for the information - no doubt I'll think of something else, as I'm one of those tedious people who insist on having a detailed knowledge of a destination before getting there.  Perhaps that's why we get so much out of our holidays!!!

Promise I'll come back with a full report!

regards.


----------



## Geri

I am planning a trip for the summer of 2004 with my DD.  We plan to go to Paris & DLP.  I'm trying to decide whether or not to stay in Paris or make DLP our base.  Does the concierge offer tours of Paris & France for its guest?

Thank you!
Geri


----------



## disney_freek

They can organise a coach trip into paris! it leaves from hotel New York at approx 11am and it will take in all the sight of paris, u will get to go to the first floor of eifel tower, it includes a boat trip along the seine and u get an hour and a half to have lunch and to explore... its very well organised and definately a good way to see paris!

The other thing they can do for u is the illumnations tour of paris which leaves from again the New York at about 6pm and takes u round all the sights u dont leave the coach on this one but it does have a good comentry!


----------



## Syl

We're Back!  Thanks to Rob and everyone who gave advice - it all helped towrds a fabulous trip.  The NBC is a lovely hotel, but the facilities are not enough to cope with all the people staying there!
Luckily we were on the Admirals Floor, in one of the rooms that fits 6 people, so we have our breakfast delivered to us.  This am, I came down especially early for a last sortie with my children to be faced with a flood of people heading to the Convention Center for their breakfast as the 2 hotel restaurants could not cope with the flow of people at 8.30 am !
On our first night,  I booked mid pm for a table in the hotel for dinner to be told it was fully booked.  However, the bookings staff directed us towards the Sequoia, where we had a meal in the Hunters Lodge.  From then on, dinner was booked 24 hours in advance, I can tell you !
In all, the staff were wonderful - full of useful suggestions and nothing was too much trouble.  It did seem to me however that being organised, reading Simon's book from cover to cover several times, AND SPEAKING FRENCH really helped too......

Will report on other findings - must get all that washing done first....

regards


----------



## richard3330

Welcome Home 

Glad you had a nice trip.


----------



## Angie-Bear

Hello Richard,
thanks for this wonderful post. I have booked a staying with my parents at the New Port Bay Club from July 31 to August 3. 
I'm still thinking about to go to the Admirals Floor...
How much do they charge you if you want to eat your Breakfast on your room? Do you know that?
Thanks,
Angie


----------



## Syl

Hello, I know you've addressed your query to Richard, but perhaps I can helpre breakfast charge.
When we were on the admirals floor at the end of May there was a charge of 8 euros per room for up to 5 people.  So, if you're in 2 rooms, all gather together in one room for breakfast!
It is worth every centime to avoid the awful scrum for breakfast.
They do suggest avoiding the 8-9.30am rush hour for delivery - they deliver in half hour slots - we found that 7.30 was fine.
The 8 euros is payable up front every morning on delivery.
To avoid long queues on departure, pay for everything up front so you can just dump your key in the box and escape!

Hope this helps - enjoy your visit.


----------



## Angie-Bear

Hello Syl, sure your answer helped me a lot.
I guess I will upgrade my reservation to the Admirals Floor.  
Just another question... What is the Breakfast like? The same as they offer in the Restaurants or different?
If it is the same as in the restaurants... is it the same like offerd at the Seauioa Lodge??? Or is it different???


----------



## Syl

Well, I can only tell you about the NBC room service breakfast as we didn't breakfast elsewhere and it was our first visit!

There were lots of choices on the menu regarding drinks, pastries, etc, although the only cereal was cornflakes!  Certainly there's enough stuff to eat!

In a basket of pastries you get 2 bread rolls and 2 small criossants and pains au chocolat.  Enough for 2 people, I think, unless you want to stock up for the day.

The menus need to be put outside by 2am the night before.

I think there was an option to have a cooked breakfast for an extra charge.

Oh, make sure you ask the concierge for enough menus to cover your stay -- apart from the first menu, which we found in our room, we did not receive any others.  Luckily the concirege had some under the counter !

Another advantage of staying on the Admirals floor is that you're entitled to free towels at the swimming pool on presentation of your hotel ID card - this will save lots of space in your suitcase!

Also, on arrival, there is a special check in desk for the admirals floor which is great as the lobby resembles a very busy departure lounge at all hours !
As soon as you check in, join the queue for the concierge to get those room breakfast menus and book the first evening's meal as the restaurants cannot cope with the number of people staying at the hotel.  The hotel has over 1000 rooms, which means around 4000 people staying there at any time!  Loads of pushchairs everywhere, so watch your step.

You could order all your meals through room service if you want - not just breakfast.  The menu looked very varied.

Hope this all helps
regards


----------



## UKDisney

The Admirals floor is the way to go!

My Pics from July this year

Enjoy


http://homepage.mac.com/markjjohnson/PhotoAlbum7.html


----------



## isanda

We stayed at NBC at Easter 2003 and had the Admirals Floor. We had a lake view room and got a balcony right in the middle of the hotel. It was excellent.

On the breakfast side of things, we were given a letter to show at the Captain's Quarter each mornig of our stay and had our breakfast there each day. It was lovely.

I do like the NBC of all the DLP hotels...we moved to the Disneyland Hotel for the last couple of nights of our stay and I felt the hotel appeared grubby, the staff not as helpful as at NBC and that swimming pool!!! (Should be called aswimming puddle)


----------



## Frances999

We stayed on the admirals floor of Newport Bay Club last summer and I thought the hotel was wonderful! I have some pictures I'll try and post!


----------



## richard3330

> _Originally posted by Frances999 _
> *We stayed on the admirals floor of Newport Bay Club last summer and I thought the hotel was wonderful! I have some pictures I'll try and post! *



That will be great! Thanks


----------



## Silentshot

Hi All thinking of booking a DLP trip and was wondering what the price difference is on The Admirals Floor. Gaby and I stayed there a few years back. I will not hold any of you to that price its just I am wondering if it worth the extra money.

Thanks


----------



## richard3330

Hi 


The price difference varies but usually isn't too much. If you book a package direct with DLRP then it will probably work out around £50 extra to upgrade a 2 night stay to the admirals floor.

Because NPBC is such a large hotel and often can't cope with the levels of occupancy, going Admirals Floor ensures a more personalised service and the breakfast option available to Admirals guests is defnitely worthwile to avoid the usual breakfast mayhem!

Richard.


----------



## Silentshot

Thanks  richard3330 

 We will look into it.....

I read that you had stayed in the Walt appartments what was it like..


----------



## richard3330

Silentshot,

We stayed in Walts Apartment for the opening of the Disney Studios in 2002.

There are four of them, but not all of them overlook the park. Luckily, as I specifically requested a view of the park we got one of the two with a park view (room 2309). It was amazing. The apartments are beautifully furnished, there is a lounge area (with sofas/chairs/TV) with a superb dining area at the end with lots of great pictures and art on the walls. There is a reclining chair at the opposite end of the lounge and the entrance to the beautiful, large bedroom.  It was definitely a trip we will never forget. I would highly recommend saving up for a stay here because it's just amazing. The Castle Club service is just an added bonus!

Richard.


----------



## Prof47

I've frequently read postings about travel locations, but never put in my two cents, until now. I just came back from seven days in France, three at Disneyland and four in Paris. Disneyland, in particular Newport Bay Hotel, was quite a disappointment. The hotel was, as has been noted, unable to cope with the crush of people coming and going. Our room was 450 steps from reception--we counted to make the trip go quicker. It took 10 minutes easy at a brisk pace to make it from our room to the front door. The room was OK, but the shower tile grout was covered with mold--very gross. I kept wishing I had a bottle of bleach. You had very little choice for breakfast and had to select ahead of time or go without. I was really affected by jet lag this time and couldn't make it for the 8 a.m. one morning that we had been pretty much forced to take for lack of anything else. So we went hungry.
The park was mobbed Thursday and Friday and the pushy behavior of some guests left me mildly disturbed. The worst was Friday night when we came out of the Wild West Show to a downpour. Everyone was running from the show and the parks to the buses and it was a mad scramble to get on. The crowd literally pushed an old man on crutches to the side and nearly trampled him. He never made the first bus (nor did I, as I refused to act like an animal). When the second came, the doors opened right in front of me. I and another person waited to let the poor man on crutches go on and we were shoved and pushed violently for our efforts. I was embarrassed for humanity at that point.
If I had to do it again, although I doubt I would go to DLP ever again, I would stay in Paris and take the train for the day. Our hotel in Paris was fabulous, as were the people and it was such a pleasant experience.
I do want to point out that nearly everyone who worked at Newport Bay was kind and courteous, given the circumstances. I felt sorry for them at times because buses would arrive and disgorge dozens of people who thought nothing of pushing and shoving and carrying on, and they tried their darndest to accommodate them. When I needed a hairdryer they sent someone to the room to deliver it (he got quite a workout) and they were generally helpful with things, such as getting tickets to a show.  But the whole atmosphere was unpleasant and did not give me a very relaxing feeling.


----------



## richard3330

Sorry about your bad experience  , Prof47, but thanks for sharing.

It seems to be getting more and more an issue now, regarding the volume of people in the resort causing a problem. I hope this is something that they can _try_  and improve upon over the coming months.

Richard.


----------



## Martin S

A quick question for all you Newport experts.

DS is 18months now and we are looking to book up a 3 day stay in early June.  We like the look of the Newport Bay because of the Swimming Pool but are a little concerned about the walk to and from the parks with a tired DS and so are considering switching to the Disneyland Hotel.

The problem with the Disneyland is the lack of decent pool. 

So the question is how long does it take to walk to the parks and to Disney Village from the Newport Bay ?

thanks a lot.


----------



## isanda

We love NPB

It only takes about 10 minutes to walk from the hotel to the parks.

The pool is excellent...the pool at DLH should be called a puddle not a pool.

We have stayed at both, but much prefer NPB (Admiral Floor)


----------



## richard3330

Hi Martin 

I would say to allow around 15 minutes to walk from Newport Bay Club to The Disneyland Park, and just under 10 minutes to Disney Village.

Personally, I would choose The Disneyland Hotel with young children. I wouldn't say that the Disneyland Hotel pool isn't 'decent' - IMO it does the job and although isn't huge it isn't  really tiny either (plus, because the Disneyland Hotel is so small the pool is rarely crowded anyway) and most of your time will be spent in the parks.

Richard.


----------



## isanda

I have to disagree on the swimming pool thing. It, of course, depends how long you are spending there, but we tend to go for quite long breaks and liek to use the pools when the park is busy.

For DLP's flagship hotel to have such a small pool is a let down. When we went last year (during a bout of very good weather), the pool and outside garden area was too busy and the pool too cold and too small. What would people say, if this hotel was at WDW!!

On the other hand the NPB hotel has both indoor and outdoor pools and plenty of space for sun bathing / lounging, if the weather is good enough.

We don't just go to DLP for the theme parks, as we use it as a base for visitng other attractions and going into Paris, but we also want time to enjoy the hotel's facilities and the DLH'just isn't up to scratch IMHO.


----------



## richard3330

Fair enough!

Thanks for sharing your views


----------



## bartty

We will be going may 27 to NBC.  Last year, we stayed at DLH and loved it.  I have a few questions though...

Do the characters meet and greet you like DLH infront of inventions? 
If I had breakfast delivered to my room, what kind of food will they bring and how many people will it feed?
Has anyone every done dinner with characters?  And which is the best to go to?

Thanks!


----------



## disneydavey

Are there towells in the room?i cant remember if we got them in the seqouia

just curious as to whether to pack towells


----------



## bartty

Yes, there are towels in the room.

Have a great trip!


----------



## magicmouse2

Hi, I bought Simons book on DLP and it was a fantastic help, - having never been adventurous enough to go to another Disney park other than WDW Orlando.  I bought APs and got a discount on hotel rooms for November.  I liked the theme of NBC and the pool looks good too.  I am just wondering is it heated to a nice temperature ? as it has a connecting outdoor pool, I am worried about the cold air cooling the indoor part down too much


----------



## aldertonm

Hi,

The NPB pool is nicely heated iundoors and is connected to the outdoor pool but I found the temperature wasn't really affected. 

The changing areas are clean and tidy and the pool is nicely themed and clean.

It's the best pool at DLP IMHO.

enjoy.


----------



## ilovedumbo

Hi Guys,

I'm going to NBC tommorrow (yipeeeeee!) and i was just wondering if they offered treatments at the health club such a massages? Also does anyone know what are the opening times for the pool/healthclub?

Cheers guys! x x x


----------



## king_spoon_chris

Hi, Since this is a thread all about the newport bay hotel, I thought I'd put this question here...

How big are the rooms in the NPB hotel compared to the other hotels?

The only hotels I've stayed at are the NPB and Sequoia lodge so I'm trying to find out which hotel has the better rooms for the money I'm going to pay,

any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## Miffy2003

Hi Chris and welcome to the Dis!

I have taken this info from A Brit's Guide to Disneyland Resort Paris, hope it helps.

Newport Bay standard rooms are 290 sq feet
Sequoia Lodge standard rooms are 237 sq ft
Hotel New York standard rooms are 334 sq ft
Hotel Disneyland standard rooms are 366 sq ft
Cheyenne 226 sq ft
Santa Fe 226 sq ft

If you wanted the sizes of any of the non standard rooms, let me know which ones and I'll post them.


----------



## Bexx

Hi Chris, and welcome!   

Without a doubt, the Hotel New York will give you the best room for your money.  Plusher rooms and bathrooms, for only a few pounds more than the Newport Bay.

Incidentally, I can't believe that the rooms at the Newport Bay are so much bigger than the ones at Sequoia Lodge?  Unless the "standard" rooms in the outside lodges are smaller than the Montana rooms, and they are comparing them with those.  Between my stays at the Newport Bay and the Sequoia "Montana" rooms I have never notice any difference in size.

But the New York rooms are DEFINITELY bigger!!


----------



## richard3330

If you like the theming of the Hotel New York then by all means pay the small extra supplement to benefit from the higher standard of accommodation. When are you thinking of travelling? During the "offseason" Newport Bay Club can be a wonderful place to stay. However, during the peak seasons it can get extremely busy as already discussed. 

If you are looking for the best value for the best room then I agree with Becky, HNY should be your first choice.

Richard.


----------



## diberry

This and the DLH threads are brilliant. You couldn't be persuaded to do one for the Sequoia Lodge could you????????????????????? Please???????????????????


----------



## richard3330

diberry said:
			
		

> This and the DLH threads are brilliant. You couldn't be persuaded to do one for the Sequoia Lodge could you????????????????????? Please???????????????????


Sure, Diana. It may take me a week or two to get it finished, but I will try and complete it as soon as I can. It's been a long time since I've stayed there  so I may need some help from the some of the DIS Sequoia regulars! 

Richard.


----------



## diberry

Thank you!!!


----------



## heffalump

Hello Everyone 

i am new to this discussion board but so glad that i have found it. The information is invaluable.
Me & my husband are off to DLP this Sunday and are staying on the Admirals Floor at the Newport Bay Club. This is our third time at DLP but our first at NBC. Can anyone tell me do i go straight to the admirals floor to check in? And if so which floor is it on?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Renate_do

There´s a special counter at the reception (last one) for the Admirals Floor

Greets Renate


----------



## Bexx

Hi Heffalump - welcome to the DIS!   

I'll be very interested to see what you think of the Admiral's Floor - I'm planning to try it next time.

Have a great trip!


----------



## heffalump

Thanks Everyone.
I can't wait to go i will tell you all about it when i get backl!!


----------



## Miffy2003

Hi Heffalump!

Very warm welcome to you 

Would love to hear about it when you get back!

As you've been before, what are you looking forward to most? 

Welcome again 

Karen


----------



## Cyrano

Hi and welcome to Dis.
I'd be keen to hear what you think of Admirals Floor since this is where rooms are located; I think, for suites for families of more than 4.

Reid


----------



## heffalump

Hi Karen,

Yeah i can't wait. My husband is saying he is not excited and it's really annoying cause i am sooooooooo excited. 
I am off to London tomorrow to see Lion King the musical again!!
I love Disney!!

I love Big Thunder Mountain and we have been on it at least twice evryday we have been there. After this trip we would have been at Disneyland Paris at total of 16 days!! 

I'm sooooo excited.

Sally


----------



## Miffy2003

That's OK Sally, you be excited with us  as we all understand how it feels!!


----------



## heffalump

Hi Everyone!!

Got back last Thursday and it was absolutley BRILLIANT!!!  

Weather was gorgeous, crowds were not too bad and a very warm disney welcome.
It was GREAT!!!!!!


----------



## diberry

That's great heffalump  - do tell us ALL about it!!!   Any photos???


----------



## heffalump

Lots to tell and loads of photos plus about 6 hours of video tape  

Unfortunatley i don't have time to post the report and pics today but i promise that i will soon.

Have a Disney Kinda Day!!!


----------



## Miffy2003

Hi Heffalump!

I am so glad you had such a fantastic time! I would love to hear all about it


----------



## jillrobinson

Hoping someone can help with a few queries I have we're staying on the Admiral's floor:

The brochure says that free towels are available for the swimming pool, can someone confirm this - part of the reason we booked the NPB was for the pool so don't want to arrive and find we've no towels.

Having heard how busy breakfast time can be at the hotel, can someone explain how we go about having breakfast in the room, is there a set menu to choose from ? and do we have to pay a supplement for this service - I've booked a GMF and 2 character breakfasts so it's only 2 of the mornings where we'll have breakfast at the hotel.

Also I've noticed that the Hotel Fastpass is only listed at the DLH and NY hotels in the Winter DLRP brochure, whereas the Summer brochure also has the NPB Admiral Floor listed, does anyone know if this is just an ommitance or is it changing.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## isanda

jillrobinson said:
			
		

> Hoping someone can help with a few queries I have we're staying on the Admiral's floor:
> 
> The brochure says that free towels are available for the swimming pool, can someone confirm this - part of the reason we booked the NPB was for the pool so don't want to arrive and find we've no towels.
> 
> Having heard how busy breakfast time can be at the hotel, can someone explain how we go about having breakfast in the room, is there a set menu to choose from ? and do we have to pay a supplement for this service - I've booked a GMF and 2 character breakfasts so it's only 2 of the mornings where we'll have breakfast at the hotel.
> 
> Also I've noticed that the Hotel Fastpass is only listed at the DLH and NY hotels in the Winter DLRP brochure, whereas the Summer brochure also has the NPB Admiral Floor listed, does anyone know if this is just an ommitance or is it changing.
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Can help you with a couple of these:

Towels are free for Admiral floor guests. Just show your hotel ID card at the pool desk.

The website quotes: "Disney Hotel FASTPASS®: 3 opportunities per person, giving you faster entry at your choice of time on some of your favourite "FASTPASS®" attractions. Available to Guests staying at the Disneyland Hotel, Disney's Hotel New York and Admiral's Floor at Disney's Newport Bay Club."


----------



## jillrobinson

Thanks Ian, if I can leave the towels at home I can squeeze a few more woolies into the suitcase, which from past experience I know we'll be needing.  Given that it's March we're going I doubt whether we'll need the Hotel fastpass, but I wondered why it had changed.
Thanks again,
Jill.


----------



## Bexx

Jill - I've just read your question again and I think I can give you some idea about the breakfast.  I know at the Hotel New York we had to pay a supplement of about 8 euros to have it delivered to our room.   I'm not certain about how it was ordered, as my SIL did that part, but I believe there was a card on which you tick the items you want and then hang it outside your door before you go to bed.  I presume it's the same procedure at the Newport Bay!

Hope that helps - a tiny bit!!


----------



## jillrobinson

Thanks for the info Becky, so I could have breakfast in bed - oh boy won't I feel spoilt!


----------



## NJBlackBerry

The only disappointing part to our DLRP trip (5-8 July) was the Newport Bay Hotel.  The lobby was all torn up, there were huge lines at check in - even for the "Admiral's Floors", all the restaurants and bars were closed for renovation (AT THE SAME TIME) and the hotel needs a lot of work inside and out.  Didn't have to worry about the pool since it was cool and rainy (even in July).  We should have stayed at Sequoia Lodge.  In fact, DW changed our reservation from SL to NBC because we love the Yacht and Beach Club so much.

Loved the parks, did NOT like the NBC at all.


----------



## jillrobinson

Thought I'd just do a little update on this thread following on from our trip and our experience of the hotel.
March 2006 - Admiral's floor - Floor 7 - West Wing
The hotel was immaculate or at least the the areas of it we saw were.
There was some scaffolding on the outside of the building, but of the 6 Disney hotels, 4  were under renovation at this time including the DLH.
We were allocated Room 7197 - one double and a bunk bed and room 7195 next door - 2 doubles ( these rooms had interconnecting doors )
A short walk from reception to the lifts and then our rooms were just around the corner.
The rooms too were immaculate and Mousekeeping visited daily, replenishing stocks of bubble bath, shampoo, soaps and chocolates even though we hadn't used them, on the day DH wasn't well we put the "Do not disturb" sign on the door, he didn't leave the hotel until lunchtime and when we arrived back early evening the room had once again been cleaned.  The rooms were definately larger than the ones we'd had at previous stays at the Cheyenne and the Santa Fe.
*benefits of the Admiral's Floor.*
Dedicated check in, at 4.30pm on a Saturday there was no queue, as opposed to the usual check in area which was heaving.
Luggage brought to the room by Consierge within minutes of our arrival.
(We'd used the Eurostar Disney Express Service)
A cuddly toy (retailing @ 9.90euros in the hotel shop) had been placed on each child's bed. 
Welcoming letter and some chocolates for the adults along with the usual chocolate coins on the beds.
An electronic safe in the room.
A hairdryer in the bathroom and 2 adult bathrobes.
Provision of free towels for use at the Swimming Pool.
Room service and the ability to have breakfast in the room (at extra cost)
Breakfast at the "Captain's Quarters Bar" anytime between 8.00am and 10.00am.  We went at about 9.00 am and were seated straight away, it was very relaxed and not the usual bunfight we've experienced at other hotel breakfasts.
The food was plentiful and constantly replenished and in additon to the usual buffet selection there were Danish Pastries, fresh fruit and a much larger
selection of cereals, cooked breakfast was available at extra cost.
Breakfast was self service, but with a hostess to serve drinks on both days we ate here ours was very attentive and constantly checking whether we had everything we needed.
A one use voucher  for free coffee/tea facilities - this gave us a kettle which we kept for the duration of our stay and a basket containing 4 coffee sachets, 4 teabags, and adequate supplies of sugar, sweetener and milk along with 4 cardboard cups.  Extra refreshment hampers could be purchased for 8 euros.
On the morning of departure I phoned Consierge to say we were leaving, we left our cases in the room and they were duly waiting for us at the station.

I can't praise the hotel enough, but it is very large and having seen the breakfast queues I don't think I would book a standard room here, my advice 
would be spend the little bit extra and opt for the Admiral's Floor.


----------



## Cyrano

Some great details for others here


----------



## disneylandkids

Cyrano said:


> Hi and welcome to Dis.
> I'd be keen to hear what you think of Admirals Floor since this is where rooms are located; I think, for suites for families of more than 4.
> 
> Reid



In the Many Adventures of Making Disneyland Paris arrangements, I have the option of staying in the President Suite at the Newport Bay, which obviously would be concierge-level. The reservationist told me that it was the only accommodation at the Newport for my family of 5 that would include VIP Fastpass.

I've seen only one little photo of 'a suite' (who knows which one) but I'm going to not step too far on the ledge to guess that this suite would be pretty swanky. If anyone has any details (or photos!!), that would be most appreciated.


----------



## disneylandkids

So...here's another question...if you stay on the Admirals Floor, can you opt to have your breakfast in the park, as other Newport guests do?


----------



## jillrobinson

Yes


----------



## disneylandkids

jillrobinson said:


> Yes



*Very* good to know!! That's something that my kids would like on park mornings (to already be in the park by opening, plus, I'd assume that you get some sense of a relatively peaceful and quiet park when you go in early)...and room service too!


----------



## esk

Just back, 27-30 March, Admiral's Floor.

Lobby was under renovation but last day, everything came down and it was very nice with a large queue area for the regular floors.  Fisherman's wharf off the lobby has WiFi.

Had a 6th floor double room, main building, facing the car park.  Do not get this, if you have trouble sleeping with lights...the lights on the front of the hotel are on all night and as the curtains don't cover the whole window, we moved to a room across the hall (lake view) the second day and it was fine.

They are replacing mattresses (saw them on carts all over the 6th floor) and hopefully fixing up the rooms....ours had peeling wallpaper and the loo paper holder was ripped off the wall.  Hotel staff were very quick with our luggage and baby cot.

Breakfast was very nice, as was the gift shop.  2 of 3 mornings, the pool did not open because of "water problems" according to the attendant.   Breakfast was walk right in up until 0900 and then it was horribly crowded.

Admiral's Floor (6,7, 8) got us dedicated check in, which was very nice, but I didn't notice much else different than other floors.  Of the 3 mornings, in the lobby, characters were Goofy, Pluto and Mickey.

The park was getting fixed up for the 15th celebrations --- wet paint everywhere, a little scaffolding, and on the last day, all the empty flower beds were filled with blooming flowers.  The park looks great.


----------



## disneylandkids

We just got home from our trip, and I would never, NEVER stay at the Newport again. Never have I spent so much for so little in return. Nobody in my family felt it was worthwhile.

We had a family room, which meant we were on the Admirals Floor, and I was thoroughly disappointed with the accommodations. The beds were rock hard, and the sofa bed was worse. The room was spacious enough to accommodate queen size beds, but we had doubles. 

The wallpaper was peeling in several places. There were curtains that were off their hooks. There was mold on the tiles in the tub; it was disgusting. 

The pool was noisy and unimpressive (no slide!!). The hot tub was only tepid.

About the best thing about it was the separate check in area for concierge-level guests. 

Several of the items I'd prearranged through the concierge service were messed up; the time we'd booked for Walt's wasn't available (and instead of telling us they'd booked us a half hour earlier, we were bluntly told that we had no reservation and if we'd like another, go to the concierge desk), the balloon 'surprise' I'd arranged for my daughter was nowhere to be found on our records (it worked out well after I checked on it and it was then put into our record). There were no hotel fastpasses either.

It was NOTHING what I think an upscale Disney property should be. Perhaps I'm used to Disney staff being warm, friendly, and helpful in the States, and about the best I got here was moderately polite, and it seemed all they could muster was to tolerate me. 

And to pay to ride the cute themed little shuttle train that goes around the lake between the hotels and the village? Absurd.


----------



## lostinwonderland

Argh!! Couple of these reviews are making me nervous...

I'm staying at NPBC (Admirals Floor) next month (it will be my 18th and my DBF's first trip), not stayed at it before (previously in Santa Fe and Sequoia Lodge)...

But now I'm nervous about the hotel, I don't want it to ruin our stay, and I want my DBF coming back with a good view of Disney, so he can see why I've been going on about it for the past 2 years and so I can con him into more trips aswell, haha...


----------



## jillrobinson

Don't forget that several of us have had very good experiences at the NPB and especially Admiral's Floor.  My experience of the Disney hotels still puts the NPB at the top of my list and our recent stay at SL didn't even come close to it.


----------



## lostinwonderland

Good to hear something positive! 

I'm sure it'll be fine, just the last couple have been a bit negative, which makes me a bit nervous :S, but it'll be better than the Travelodge and that's what I'm used to! lol...


----------



## babymaddie

have to day we werent that impressed with the newport last year for our first trip to dlp.  this year we are trying the davy crcokett ranch instead.

our rooms were messey, wallpaper peeling, no replenishment of soaps etc, dirty bath tub.  thought we would have tea/coffee facilities for a disney hotel when you have children.

the bar area was chaotic and filled with people attending conferences and you couldnt get a drink for love nor money.  the areas were always busy and the children area was never filled with paper/crayons or anything for the kiddies to do.

but then again, you dont go to disney to sit in the hotel but i expected more for the cost.


----------



## Cass2000

Me too getting put off by these reviews, but picked NPB for EMH, and again don't expect to be spending too much time around the Hotel.  We plan to arrive at 7am, want to check in and get our passes, etc to get to the Park early.  Does anyone know if we can go through the check in process then, get our key and when we come back later go straight to our room to avoid these horrendous queues I've read about, or will we still need to queue later on??  

Also booked both our breakfasts at GMFL, so that we can get up and get straight to the Park.  I know Parks opens at 8am for EMH, but wonder what time we'll be able to have our breakfast.  If it doesn't work on the first day I hope to be able to swap back to breakfast at NPB for the second day.

Only time will tell ......

_8 days to go_


----------



## A Small World

Cass2000 said:


> Also booked both our breakfasts at GMFL, so that we can get up and get straight to the Park.  I know Parks opens at 8am for EMH, but wonder what time we'll be able to have our breakfast.  If it doesn't work on the first day I hope to be able to swap back to breakfast at NPB for the second day.
> 
> Only time will tell ......
> 
> _8 days to go_



We booked late GMF breakfast during EMH. 
Got to park for 8 did an hour of rides then went for breakfast about 9.15ish and still had time to do a couple more rides before normal opening. We were going to try to get 10.00 breakfast but had booked Auberge for lunch same day so thought any later would mean we wouldnt enjoy the food as much at lunch.


----------



## Cass2000

So is 8am the earliest you can have a GMF Breakfast.  Can you choose a time or do they assign a time, can you get in and out of breakfast in half an hour.  Would like to be finished by 10am to get ready to go to the other parts of the park as soon as they open.


----------



## A Small World

You are allocated a time but often you get a choice (if that makes sense). 

You can get breakfast earlier in the hotels. Im not sure what time the earliest GMF is. I got the impression it was 8.00 when we were there as there didnt seem to be anyone being allowed into the park when we arrived just before 8 on day 3.

You could do breakfast in half hour as not as busy in GMF as in hotels - it depends how long you want to linger.

I certainly enjoyed it more at 9.15 than I would have done at 7.00 but then Im not a morning person
  

As I say we had breakfast, did a couple more rides in FL then headed over to D Land before the park officially opened and we didnt rush breakfast. 

We were allocated Bella Notta but often Chalet des Marionettes is used for GMF. If this is the case you are right next to the rope drop to get into Adventure land or Frontierland- ready to make a dash for POC or BTM.

There again if youve just eaten you may not want to dash for BTM!!


----------



## Cass2000

Brilliant, thanks for the advice, sounds just what I have in mind too. I'm expecting it to be mega busy so our priority is to get into park at 8am, and with hour time difference it would be like getting up and 5am to have breakfast in hotel first!!  

So excited .............


----------



## Sarah Sarill

jillrobinson said:


> Don't forget that several of us have had very good experiences at the NPB and especially Admiral's Floor.



Another thumbs upfrom me too  

We have stayed at SF (x2), Explorers (x2),  HI ans SL and the Admirals floor (12/05) at TNB still holds top position.  If finances allowed we would stay here every time  

I have had TWO particularly bad experiences at the SF and would never return yet other have reported great reviews.  There will always be parties of people who, for , whatever reason have a bad experience at every hotel in DLRP so just go and enjoy this magnificent hotel  . 

Im soooooo excited for you to Cass2000 & lostinwonderland


----------



## Cass2000

also meant to ask, as we are likely to arrive very early, possibly 5am, can you drive straight into car park in the NPB and then crash out for a couple of hours in the car - or do you need to check in to gain access to the car park?  I assume check in manned 24 hours a day - (I've heard that if your room is available they will let you have it but 5am might be stretching it a bit!!).


----------



## lostinwonderland

Soo, another slightly silly question which will again probably be very obvious when we get there..

So admirals floor have their own check in? Where is it? Does the luggage from the Disney express go there or to the regular one?


----------



## fragle

Hi,

Just thought I would give my opinion as I got back last night after spending 4 nights at the Newport Bay Hotel in a standard room.   We arrived at about 1pm on thursday and there was only a small queeue to get checked in, took about 10 minutes.  Room was lovely and clean and had 2 big beds, spacious enough for the 4 of us.  We chose 7.45 for the breakfast time which was a good decision as it was quite quiet compared to 9am when it was packed and you had to queeue!!! We ate in cape cod 1 of the nights which was great value and lovely food.  Overall I thought it was a lovely hotel and the staff were helpful and friendly


----------



## jillrobinson

lostinwonderland said:


> Soo, another slightly silly question which will again probably be very obvious when we get there..
> 
> So admirals floor have their own check in? Where is it? Does the luggage from the Disney express go there or to the regular one?




Sorry, only just noticed this.  With Admiral's Floor your luggage will be brought to your room by Consierge, ours arrived within minutes of us checking in. On the day of departure, ring Consierge and they will collect your luggage from the room and transport it to the Disney Express desk at the station, you don't need to do anything more.

The Admiral's check in is in the same area, as normal checkin, it's signposted Admiral's Floor. 

It's on ground floor level entering from the front of the hotel or 1st floor from the back, you can't miss it.


----------



## jillrobinson

fragle said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just thought I would give my opinion as I got back last night after spending 4 nights at the Newport Bay Hotel in a standard room.   We arrived at about 1pm on thursday and there was only a small queeue to get checked in, took about 10 minutes.  Room was lovely and clean and had 2 big beds, spacious enough for the 4 of us.  We chose 7.45 for the breakfast time which was a good decision as it was quite quiet compared to 9am when it was packed and you had to queeue!!! We ate in cape cod 1 of the nights which was great value and lovely food.  Overall I thought it was a lovely hotel and the staff were helpful and friendly




Glad you enjoyed your stay at the NPBC - it still remains my favourite hotel.


----------



## Cass2000

Brief report on our stay at NPB from 4-7th May.  Arrived at 3.30am!  Checked in and not surprisingly our room was not ready.  Anyway one option was to sleep in the car but managed to negotiate a rate of 200 euros for the night which I didn't think was too bad value.  Obviously no queue for check-in at that time.  

Had lakeside room, (this was all that was available when we booked) right in the corner of building, so view not great, nice to see the lake but you pay your money and take your choice.  Had one breakfast in hotel, no queue to wait at about 9.30am, next two morning had GMFL breakfast which was of equal standard.  Didn't eat in restaurants.  Met Micky in reception on first morning.  Telephone broken in room, and room not cleaned on first day, but this swifty sorted out.

All in all was happy with hotel, but very big.  Glad we didn't upgrade to Admirals floor because I don't think we would have benefited from it.

Used bus only once, probably as far to walk, and certainly a longer wait.  Returned to hotel during the day for a swim and a break.  Pool gets very busy from 5pm onwards, so definitely worth trying to get in earlier.

Hope this is of some help to people.


----------



## lostinwonderland

Just back from a 5 night stay at NPBC Admirals floor..

Was absoloutly lovely! So pretty aswell!

Admirals floor check in was brilliant, there was basically no queue compared to the normal check in... There was a slight hic cup over the room number (but that was because they'd upgraded me to a lakeview because of my birthday) so then there was a bit of drama over the luggage as they then got confused... 

But all in all, the hotel was lovely and clean, everyone was very helpful and friendly, especially the guy at reception.. The swimming pool was nice, (free) towel hire was easy..

Just had a brilliant stay.. I wish I was still there! 

xx


----------



## PrincessKins

Is the Admiral's Floor only easily accessible by lift?


----------



## lostinwonderland

PrincessKins said:


> Is the Admiral's Floor only easily accessible by lift?



There are stairs too... We found them at some point wasn't too difficult to find them... But yes the easiest way is by lift.. But I guess that goes for all floors Admiral or not...


----------



## mmcelwee

We're leaving for DLP and NBH on Friday and this info is quite helpful.  I have a couple of questions, though.  Being used to American hotels where amenities (such as hair dryer, shampoo, soap, etc.) are standard, will I be disappointed?  Should I pack these things? We're booked in a lake view room but may try to upgrade to the Admiral's floor.  Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## StPot

Hi, Soap, Shampoo, towels is a definete yes. For the hair dryer I am not so sure. I think that they only come standard in higher class of hotels or in the NBC when staying on admiral's floor. For other room types, you may be able to borrow one from reception
Stephen


----------



## mmcelwee

StPot said:


> Hi, Soap, Shampoo, towels is a definete yes. For the hair dryer I am not so sure. I think that they only come standard in higher class of hotels or in the NBC when staying on admiral's floor. For other room types, you may be able to borrow one from reception
> Stephen



Thanks. It's made me a little leary reading of the check in queues and other problems some guests have experienced.  Any recent changes in the NBC processes?  We're still very excited.


----------



## StPot

Unfortunately I could not say. It has been quite some time now that I have stopped going to NBC. When I did go there I must say I never had any major issues either with service or accomodation. The main reason I stopped going there was because of the crouds and fixed booking time for breakfast (I must be getting old...  )


----------



## bigAWL

I just returned from a stay at the Newport Bay Club Admiral's Floor and wanted to add my report.

I've heard stories of dirty and poorly kept rooms.  However, our room was very clean and well stocked with towels, shampoo and soap.  Perhaps they are renovating rooms one by one and it is hit-or-miss on a good room.  Perhaps Admiral's Floor rooms are given priority, I don't know.  I believe hair dryers are available upon request.  We arrived late on Thursday evening  (about 8pm) so the regular check-in wasn't too crowded, but still there was a bit of a queue.  The separate Admiral's Floor check-in was much appreciated, as there weas no one in line ahead of us.

The Cape Cod buffet was fine for breakfast, but only if you get there by 7:30 or maybe 7:45.  After that it starts getting swamped.  I didn't find this to be much of a problem, though, since we wanted to be at the park by 8am anyway.

We had dinner one evening at the Yacht Club restaurant, and it was quite good.  The service was excellent, too.  Certainly that depends on your wait-staff, but our waitress there was absolutely the freindliest and most helpful of any that we had during our 2-weeks of travelling around the Loire Valley and Paris.

Complaints?  Crowded and noisy come to mind.  Just noisy in the public areas, though.  The room was nice and quiet except for the street sweeper truck out front at 5am one morning.  But this didn't bother us much, as we didn't spend much time in the hotel.

The three things that bothered me the most were:

1) Difficulty in getting service by phone during peak hours.  Consierge desk and sometimes housekeeping were extremely difficult to get on the phone.  Surely this is due to the sheer numbers of guests.

2) Laundry service is outrageously expensive.  After travelling for a week in the Loire we planned on doing laundry at Disney.  That was a mistake.  The nearest self-service facilities are apparently a bus ride and a walk away, and the hotel fees for laundry ran in the area of 4 Euros for a pair of socks.

3) The main elevators (lifts if you prefer) did not allow you to get from your room directly to the exit leading to the lake and path to Disney Village and parks.  You had to get off at floor 2 and catch another ride down to 1 or take the main staircase down one floor to the restaurants in order to get out and walk to the parks.

I wouldn't mind staying there again in the future, but I'm all about convenience.  I'd much rather stay in the Disneyland Hotel (it was booked when we made our plans this time).  Maybe the New York is a bit closer, but still requires a walk through the Village.  I hope this helps those who are considering a stay at NBC soon.  Have a good trip!


----------



## bluegirl

HI could someone tell me how much it is to hire towels for the swimming pool or is it better to bring your own? We are staying in a standard room.
Many Thanks
Jane x


----------



## aobh

The towels cost 2 euro to rent at the pool


----------



## bluegirl

Hi i have now upgraded to Admirals floor so towel hire cost no longer applies so i believe.
Thanks
Jane x


----------



## wendy UK

Thats correct Bluegirl..Its well worth the £20 we paid for the 4 of us.We got our moneys worth out of free towels we used at the pool.AC will give you priority check-in..fab when its really busy and our room was available from noon when we arrived.It will also save you the hassle of putting your cases into the hotel baggage holding area. Make sure you tell the "greeter" you are in the Admirals Club so you can take your bags straight in when you arrive.We were there from 2/8 -6/8 and had a super time.The breakfasts were great,sit outside if it's nice!  and the hotel had a lively and friendly atmosphere.


----------



## bluegirl

Thanks for that Wendy, did you get any extra perks in your room at all?
Jane x


----------



## wendy UK

You get free tea and coffee provided in your room but need to ask for it, ring room service. You get a pack and kettle but we had to ring twice before it came! Admirals club paid for itself through the free towels each day. Don't know if standard rooms are any different but room was lovely and less than 5 mins from reception.  
Wendy


----------



## jillrobinson

bluegirl said:


> did you get any extra perks in your room at all?
> Jane x



We had fresh flowers in the bathroom, bathrobes and a hairdryer.  Also had seperate shampoo and bubble bath, not the all in one stuff we've had in the other hotels, bath and face size soaps.
Belgian chocolates in the room and cuddly toys on the kids beds, we had the Captains Quarters breakfast, but I haven't heard anyone mention this recently, so I assume they're not doing it anymore, great shame , it was a real bonus.

I loved the Newport Bay Club and thought the upgrade to Admiral's floor was well worth it.


----------



## bluegirl

Belgian chocolates in the room and cuddly toys on the kids beds, 

People don't seam to be mentioning this any more 
Jane x


----------



## bigAWL

bluegirl said:


> Belgian chocolates in the room and cuddly toys on the kids beds,
> 
> People don't seam to be mentioning this any more
> Jane x



When I was there in June, we stayed on Admiral's Floor.  We did have chocolates on the pillows each evening after turn-down service.  We didn't get any cuddly toys for the kids, though.  I vaguely remember reading about that before going, and was vaguely surprised when we didn't see anything.  But I didn't give it much thought.

We didn't use the pool, so I don't know about the towels.  I'm also not sure about the Captains Quarters breakfast.  We ate breakfast each day in the Cape Cod buffet, which was fine and we could go at any time we wanted (the earlier the better - it gets crowded).  It sounds like if you're not on the Admiral's Floor, you get an assigned time for breakfast, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Mrs Mouse

We have 4 children, and I have been struggling to find a room in one of the Disney hotels which will sleep 6. Can you tell me a bit more about this room....did you get the VIP fastpasses? Would it comfortably fit 6...2 adults, a 17yr old, 15yr old, 11yr old and a six yr old? bed arrangements? etc!
Thanks!





Syl said:


> We're Back!  Thanks to Rob and everyone who gave advice - it all helped towrds a fabulous trip.  The NBC is a lovely hotel, but the facilities are not enough to cope with all the people staying there!
> Luckily we were on the Admirals Floor, in one of the rooms that fits 6 people, so we have our breakfast delivered to us.  This am, I came down especially early for a last sortie with my children to be faced with a flood of people heading to the Convention Center for their breakfast as the 2 hotel restaurants could not cope with the flow of people at 8.30 am !
> On our first night,  I booked mid pm for a table in the hotel for dinner to be told it was fully booked.  However, the bookings staff directed us towards the Sequoia, where we had a meal in the Hunters Lodge.  From then on, dinner was booked 24 hours in advance, I can tell you !
> In all, the staff were wonderful - full of useful suggestions and nothing was too much trouble.  It did seem to me however that being organised, reading Simon's book from cover to cover several times, AND SPEAKING FRENCH really helped too......
> 
> Will report on other findings - must get all that washing done first....
> 
> regards


----------



## jillrobinson

Hi, I'm 99% sure that the family rooms at both Newport Bay Club and the Disneyland Hotel sleep a maximum of 5 and 1 infant (under 3), so you're group wouldn't be able to book them.
Have you considered the Explorers hotel ? 
Where you just add on a little annex room with bunk beds to your standard room to sleep 6.
Or booking 2 adjoining Disney rooms, we've done this twice.  
There is a lockable door in each room and you just open them both up, you may find this a better option for the extra space and additional bathroom facilities too.


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

I was recently upgraded to this hotel from orginially booking the Cheyenne.

The hotel lobby was very busy but this was probably due to it being a bank holiday in france and they was probably taking all the overbookings from the Cheyenne etc.

Our room was about a 10min walk from the lift which was a bit of a pain but when i saw the room i was blown away it was HUGE. Also had a patio door which opened up on to the river which was lovely. 
The room only had one large kingsize bed so i called housekeeping who sent a cot down for DD(2) and it arrived within 10 mins. I was very impressed.

I would deffo stay in this hotel again, and will be booking it for our trip next year.


----------



## callumdougan

Just a quick question  Has anybody stayed on the admirals floor recently? If so do you still get your choclates in your room? or any other "extras"??


----------



## vincent magic

this is one of the most prettiest hotels toghetter with the Disneyland hotel.
very nice theme and nice detailed hotel. the prices are not to expensive and you are sure to have a great stay.


----------



## Welsh *Disney* Girlz

I know there aren't kettles in the room but can you ask for one from Housekeeping?
If you can get one do they provide tea, coffe, mugs etc or should I take my own?
I love my cup of tea first thing in the morning and have my own travel kettle which I could take along but as I'm trying to cut down on what I'm taking it would be great if I could leave out the kettle and put in more shoes!


----------



## A Small World

Ive never stayed at NPB but can tell you there are no kettles in the room however I assume you can hire one as you can in other hotels but I suppose its not guaranteed there will be one.
I think you can buy a starter pack (tea bags/coffe/powdered milk) but I dont think they provide mugs.
We always take our own but you could either take a very old/cheap one which you leave there so makes room coming home or buy a souvenir one there.
You can buy tea bags etc there but I always take my own- dont take much space. We buy milk from the station or hotel shop and keep in cold in either the sink or ice bucket.

Im sure someone who's stayed at NPB will correct me if Im wrong


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

I never had a kettle, but im sure they was a hair dryer.


----------



## Bashforth

Admirals floor - you get a hair drier and a voucher for a kettle and drinks kit, you can keep it as long as you are there.  I think you can rent the kit in any room.  The kity has a couple each tea bags coffee sachets etc, we took our own tea bags anyway.  You only has long life milk so if you like proper milk in your tea you'll need to get it elsewhere (and keep it in the mini bar).  Also you only get paper cups.


----------



## sarahc

If you stay on the admiral's floor you get a kettle and a free starter pack which you have to collect from the shop.  No chocolates though.


----------



## Tiggerbounce24

hi, we are staying on the Admiral's floor and was wondering how much the internet was to use.  Something to do whilst DD is asleep.


----------



## DLPdaft

I received a free upgrade to the Newport Bay Club when I arrived at my original hotel, the Santa Fe, on 6th october 2008. Of course I said yes please!

The lakeside entrance to the hotel is just beautiful, as are the public areas, reception, bar, restaurants etc. It did seem to take quite a while for us to get checked in - we waited behind only a handful of guests for at least 20 minutes. But, that done, we collected our luggage from the conciergerie and headed off to find our rooms.

Our rooms were on the 1st floor in the East Wing. I feel that this wing is in need of some TLC Im afraid. To begin with, only 3 of the 5 lifts were working during our whole stay. Our rooms were near the end of the East Wing, which was quite a trek, past the swimming pool and games arcade. The corridors there need touching up, wallpaper beginning to peel etc. When we reached our rooms, unfortunately 2 of the lights in my room didnt work, and the patio doors, once opened, could not be locked again. I had to call maintenance 3 times in total before these things were fixed, at 11pm (which included the maintenance guy taking a light switch off the wall, exposing bare wires, and leaving it like that for about 30 minutes, right next to the bed where my daughter and niece were trying to sleep). The bathroom was also looking dreary - marks around the top of the bath, on the tiles, mangy grout etc. Our rooms at the Newport Bay Club were no bigger than at the Santa Fe or Cheyenne. The only addition I could see in the rooms was the dressing area next to the bathroom.

I think if you had a recently-refurbished room, and used the pool frequently during your stay, this hotel would be lovely. The only advantage for our party over the Santa Fe or the Cheyenne however, was the proximity of the Newport Bay Club to the Village and the Parks. A 5-minute walk rather than a 15-minute one (advantage cancelled out slighty though by the easily 5-minute extra trek to our room from the entrance of the hotel).


----------



## buttercup1982

We stayed at this hotel from the 5th of August to the 9th 2009. Having stayed at this hotel in 2006 and thoroughly enjoying it we didn't hesitate to book it again. We booked a standard room and contemplated upgrading the week before to the admiral floor but never did. Boy we wish we had!!
As we were driving to the hotel with RS Transport we seen the start of the hotel that seemed to go on for ages, we joked that one of them rooms would probably be ours! It was no joke when we got there! I had phoned prior to our arrival to ask for a room in the main building as we had two young children as was told to ask at the desk upon your arrival. I did so but was still given a room that was a good 10-15 minute walk from reception at the end of the night with two tired kids! When we got to the room it looked ok but when we got in we notice we were right on the road and the noisy traffic could be heard. There were a few tree's but even they had red and white tape around them showing they were unstable! The cupboard at the sinks door would not cloe properly so the children kept hurting their legs on it. There are 4 lights above the bed only 1 was working, and the wallpaper was ripped on one of the walls. I know it might sound like I'm just picking but I was just expecting a lot more for what I had paid. I'm not sure if they're mean't to replace the shampoos but we used our shampoo and bubble bath on the 1st night and they were never replenished.
The main problem I had with this hotel was one day I brought my son back for a nap. After walking all the way back to the hotel there was signs up to say they were relaying the carpet. I asked a member of staff to show me how I could get to my room and they gave me directions to another staircase. I got to this staircase to be shouted at by a worker because they were working on this part of the carpet too. I went back to way I came to speak to another member of staff. They gave me the same directions and when I tried to explain I couldn't get up that way they just huffed and puffed and passed me on to another member of staff who then told me the same directions! I asked the member of staff to take me and when we got there they finally apologised and said I was right but then said it would be half an hour before I could get to my room! Meanwhile I have left DH with my purse so couldn't even get us a drink in the bar!!!
Finally got to my room and only had half an hour before I had to get to our reservation, no sleep for Ethan then!
I also had asked when I got there for the Good morning fantasyland breakfast and was told by 3 members of staff people in the Newport bay could not have breakfast in the park. Breakfast was held in the convention centre which was the complete opposite end of the hotel to our room, we needed to go back to sleep after that hike! I thought it was also ridiculous the pool only opened at 3, it was heaving and I really thought if it was open for longer hours it would be less busy throughout the day.
The hotel from the outside of the lake looked a bit shabby and in need of a good lick of paint. I have some lovely pics of our last trip but this time the hotel just looked in need of repair. Also a lot of the lights walking over the bridge to the hotel in the night were out. I'm not sure if this is the hotels fault but the night me and DD stayed for the fireworks I really didn't like walking back in the dark.
I know now I should have booked for the Admiral room and maybe I would have got a better room in the main building with the perks but I also thought why should you pay extra when the rooms in this hotel already cost a lot!
I would not recommend this hotel to anyone now and it's such a shame because our last visit was so lovely and we were raving about the hotel for months afterwards.


----------



## Boo-Boo

We have just come back from our stay at the Newport Bay, Admiral Floor....

I will start with a positive  and say how much we loved the theming of this hotel, thought it fab.

Check in for the A/F as mentioned before is a seperate desk, check in was speedy, but unfortunately we werent really informed of the benefits for the A/F so I had to ask and check later in the day!

Our room was in the east wing but on level 6 and didnt have a great view, not as central as I had hoped as it was still a trek.

Our room was clean on arrival, but a 'buttercup' mentioned on the above post the toiletries were not replaced the whole time we were there.
There is a hairdryer in the room, and you are given a voucher for the tea/coffee but you have to ring 'room service' for them to bring it to your room, tbh we didnt bother!
Also,during our stay only one day the ice machine was worked on our floor.

We made breakfast for 7.30am and had no problems with queuing or getting a table, and no seperate room for A/F guests, breakfast pretty basic, must admit I did miss a cooked brekkie!

Tbh Im not sure it was worth the upgrade to the A/F, I was hoping for a better location for the room, having 5 year old twins! From what we can work out the benefits are free towels for the pool, voucher for tea/coffee and you can have your bags taken to your room.......but like I said we did like the theming!


----------



## b4ley78

We stayed here from 30th aug for 3nts . We loved the hotel and found it clean and refreshing . We had a admirals room and check in was quick and easy ( was a long queue for standard check in ) .The room was clean and well decorated , we stayed on 7th floor , room had a lake view and short walk to lifts ( there were 5 and we never had to wait more than a minute for a lift to come ) There was ice machine on each floor and a ice bucket in room ( used to cool juice ) . Room had two double beds,wardrobe,drawers,small table with two chairs,telephone,mini safe,bath and shower . A small shampoo and bath gel were provided , along with hairdryer,kettle,two postcards,2 paper cups and stirer,coffee machine,tv and tissues.

We had b/fast at 7.30 and it was very quiet . Usual selection of croissants,ham,cheese,yoghurts( activia) ,fruit salad,juice,hot drinks machine etc . 

Pool was lovely and clean. Was warm ( pool temp 29deg). Changing rooms ( 10 of them) are unisex so good for familys ,lockers and towels were free for admirals floor guests and collected at pool reception. Loads of floats,swim belts and arm bands available to use. Adequate sun loungers around outside pool.

we didnt use any of bars or restaurant on evening so cannot comment. 

Check out was quick and luggage storage easy to use.

Overall fab stay and would return. would only upgrade to admirals again if paying around £12 prpn to do so , otherwise too expensive for what you get.


----------



## Mum to Belle

Hotel Newport Bay Club – Loved it! We stayed here September 22nd-25th 2009. Room 7270 in the East Wing, very close to the lifts.

The Admirals Floor check-in was brilliant, no queue at all. When we were checking in we were offered park breakfast for the Friday which I had been about to ask for! There was a slight mix up with our room though. We booked though Airmiles who had requested a cot on our behalf (not my request!) so they had given us a king size bed instead of 2 doubles. There wasn’t a cot in our room, just the king size bed, but this wasn’t problem as DD would be in our bed! Sadly no balcony but we could see the lake, TOT, The Castle & balloon.





It was lakeside but as you can see in the photo below it was sideways facing so you can see the lake but mostly it faces the hotel. You can make out Tower of Terror in the background and the balloon if you turn your head...






DD's favourite thing about the hotel was the fish tank complete with "Nemo" and "Dory"!! 

Lazy morning with room service booked for 8-8.30 for DH's birthday! Cereal, juice, pastries, fruit salad, yoghurt & coffee. One of the best things about the Admirals Floor!


----------



## urbiman

Hi,

we just returned from our trip to the newport bay club and I can answer a few questions that were asked in the thread. The Captains Quarter breakfast is only open for suite guests and not for admiral floor guests. Admiral Floor guests have to eat their breakfast together with the other guests in either Cape Cod or the Yacht Club (which have, I believe, an identical buffet).
There seem to be no goodies on the room (we were only 2 adults), as we didnt have a chocolate on our room.

I can agree to the other posts, that say eating the breakfast buffet isnt much fun. Indeed I never saw something like that in my life and I were to quite some hotels. The buffet was extremly busy and the queue extreme long. So I would recommend either to go very early in the morning or after 10 am. Or, even better, use the room service. Which, by the way, now costs 10 Euros per room. To give you a better impression of what to expect you can see the breakfast menu here:



click .
For those (like me) who never took advantage of the room service before: Just open the door and hold the door open so the roomservice can do its job, if you try to help in any way (for example receive the coffee can or something) its only gonna look stupid. The 10 Euro will be billed to your room.

We ate one time on the room and one time in the restaurant and while the quality/variety in the restaurant is slightly better (for example you get ciabatta rolls and a wider selection of meat as well as cream cheese and apple juice) the silence in the room is worth much more.

The two hotel restaurants are very good. I ate many times in the disney parks and were everytime pretty disappointed, but these two restaurants are really good. On the first night we ate at the cape cod. Buffet costs about 27 Euro per person, which is not really cheap. But the buffet is great: the selection of foods as well as the quality of the foods. There were thing like salamon, pork,shrimps and desserts like mouse chocolate and creme brullee. The receptionist told me that the buffet wont change from day to day so you get every day the same food there. 
So on the second day we ate at the yacht club which is even a little more expensive: The cheapest menu costs 29 Euro and consists (obviously) of appetiser, an entree and a dessert. The food quality was good and you get as much bread as you like, so you will get full if you like. A bottle of wine costs about 14 euro what is (from a german perspective) a good price, but I guess wine is cheaper in french restaurants anyway.

Here are some photos from our trip (only the hotel):













So all in all I would definitly recommend the Newport Bay Club. Next time we might try the New York Hotel but what disappointed me there at a first glance was the buffet (we had a short look). It was a little less appealing than the Newport Bay Club buffet, but the short look might have affected my opinion and I didnt taste the food, maybe it tastes great anyway. Maybe I can tell next year


----------



## Bashforth

We stayed five nights in October just before Halloween.  The options for breakfast are 
1. Book a time in the main restarant, this is OK with a good range of (cold) things but gets quite busy after 8am.   
2. Breakfast in the park (at the Plaza Gardens) this was very good but book well in advance ticjkects were gone 2 days ahead. And it also gets busy later. We did this every chance we got.
3.Pay extra to have a hot breakfast in the Captains Quarters bar, 12 euros for adults and 8 for children.  This was nice and very relaxied but a bit expensive just to get some bacon and eggs. 
4. And of course room service, but there is a charge for this.  We didnt try it as the kids need space in the morning (or at least we need space from the kids).

This was our second stay at the NBC and i would recomend it.  The pool is good and the staff were particulalry friendly and helpfull.


----------



## sarahc

We stayed at Newport Bay last week and I wanted to let those not staying on the Admirals Floor that you can get a kettle and some cups and teaspoons free of charge if you ring Housekeeping from your room  it doesn't come with tea, coffee etc but we took our own so it wasn't a problem.


----------



## Carrie_Cat

*STANDARD ITEMS - FREE WITH ROOM*






*EXTRA ITEMS THAT CAN BE ADDED AT COST*


----------



## RoseBug

Thought I would pop a quick review up, as I know this is one of  those hotels that you either love or hate, and that it does sometimes get poor reviews!

Our experience couldn't have been better! We paid a little more to upgrade to Admirals Floor, Lake View (maybe £130 more in total) and were given a wonderful room with a balcony, looking directly out over the lake and with views of the Castle and parks to our left. Room number 8278, 8th floor, a few steps away from the lifts in a quiet corner. 

The room was immaculate - yes there was a few little bits of peeling wallpaper (very little) and a few chips in the furniture. There was a little bit of mould on some of the tiles - but that is me being picky. I've stayed in many hotels worldwide, 2 days before we went to Disney we stayed in 5* hotel for our wedding anniversary, and tbh, it was only slightly better than the NPB. 

The beds were comfortable and the aircon was more than adequate, and kept us cool, despite it being boiling outside!

The exterior of the hotel is gorgeous, it needs refurbed and spruced up, but it is still a lovely looking hotel.

The lobby is fab, so clean and spacious, and the white and blue theming is so airy! 

There is only one lift from the lobby down to the restaurants and the exit to walk to the park. Many trip reports make this out to be a nightmare, but tbh it wasn't, 99% of the time we got in with no wait, and the other times it was no bother carrying the buggy up the stairs. There are 5 lifts up to the rooms so we never had to queue for those. 

We ate in the Yacht Club for breakfast, it was very civilised, you queue at the door (for no more than a minute) and are shown to your table, and the buffet breakfast was split across 3 areas, which was great as it meant no big queues etc. Food was lovely and fresh, and was replenished constantly.

We only drank in the bar once, but again, it was a lovely experience, table service by very pleasant CM's and a lovely view!

Check-in was very quick at the Admirals Floor desk, and the CM was wonderful - giving Rosebug chocolate coins, balloons and a name badge. 

It was busy at times, but no more busy than I remember New York or Cheyenne being, infact it was a lot less manic than Cheyenne and the character queues and breakfast queues were a lot less than I remember at the NY.

Swimming pool and changing rooms were excellent, immaculately clean and a lovely temperature.

However, it is big and I can imagine if you were in one of the wings it could be a nightmare! 

I would like to try Sequoia and obviously DLH, but I much preferred this hotel to the New York (which to mewas just too conference like, with little atmosphere) and the Cheyenne and we will happily stay here again!

HTH!

Some photos:




DSC_0294 by rosebug09, on Flickr




DSC_0295 by rosebug09, on Flickr




DSC_0296 by rosebug09, on Flickr




DSC_0297 by rosebug09, on Flickr




DSC_0298 by rosebug09, on Flickr




DSC_0299 by rosebug09, on Flickr




DSC_0300 by rosebug09, on Flickr




DSC_0301 by rosebug09, on Flickr




DSC_0383 by rosebug09, on Flickr




DSC_0390 by rosebug09, on Flickr




DSC_0416 by rosebug09, on Flickr


----------



## kizzabel

Here are two articles I thought I would share - they have photographs and some info on the renovation work schedule for DLP and in particular for the NPBC and as it was something I've been hunting for I though others might be interested in. We are booked for the end of November and are hoping to get a brand new room. The pictures in particular were something I had struggled to find. Here are the articles:

http://www.leparcorama.com/2013/10/06/disneyland-paris-hotels-to-be-completely-renovated-by-2020/

and

http://papacitoyen.reves-connectes....te-ses-fans-decouvrir-parler-ses-projets.html


----------



## Carrie_Cat




----------



## Carrie_Cat

*Rack rate 1st April - 31st October 2015 - Thanks to DCP for the photo*


----------



## teruterubouzu

It looks like this thread has been dormant for quite some time. I hope it's ok to post questions here. I just booked a two night stay in a lake view room for a quick one-day trip to DLP with my sister. Has anyone stayed here since the renovations? Will we be able to buy park tickets at the hotel or do we have to wait until we get to the park?


----------



## samserena

I too have a Newport Bay question - Compass Club - worth it? It would be an extra $560AUD (for 3 adults and an infant) to upgrade from a standard room to a compass club lake view. Given we're going to be getting the Spring half board deal which includes breakfast (albeit in the park) already would it be worth it? As I understand it, we would be getting a buffet breakfast, tea and coffee facilities, private check in, a fastpass per person per day and a more central room but not sure about that much $ extra!

Thoughts??


----------



## SM1992

teruterubouzu said:


> It looks like this thread has been dormant for quite some time. I hope it's ok to post questions here. I just booked a two night stay in a lake view room for a quick one-day trip to DLP with my sister. Has anyone stayed here since the renovations? Will we be able to buy park tickets at the hotel or do we have to wait until we get to the park?


Hello teruterubouzu! We just returned from a two night stay. Upon arrival  (Approximately 1:00 p.m.) ,  we checked in, left our bags, purchased tickets at concierge desk and went straight to the parks! If you're planning to take advantage of extra magic hours, be sure to bring the "easy pass" you'll get at check-in.
I can't comment on renovations since this was our first time here, but the hotel was very nice. Hope this helps and is posted in time for your trip.


----------



## Firsttimer15

The breakfast in the park is just a coffee, a juice and a crescent roll or breakfastburger type thing. I think you still could upgrade to the buffet. It is a huge hotel so there are a lot of people during breakfast, if you don't like that go with the club.
The extra fastpass is not necessary in my opinion if you don't go during high season. A lot of FP were still available throughout the day when we went. Just don't do a weekend.


----------



## teruterubouzu

SM1992 said:


> Hello teruterubouzu! We just returned from a two night stay. Upon arrival  (Approximately 1:00 p.m.) ,  we checked in, left our bags, purchased tickets at concierge desk and went straight to the parks! If you're planning to take advantage of extra magic hours, be sure to bring the "easy pass" you'll get at check-in.
> I can't comment on renovations since this was our first time here, but the hotel was very nice. Hope this helps and is posted in time for your trip.


Thanks for your reply back. I'm glad you had a nice visit. My sister and I were there toward the beginning of April. We were underwhelmed by Newport Bay and if I had it to do over again, I would stay at one of the partner hotels. The park itself was lovely though. I was so impressed with the attention to detail in many of the lands.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

We'll be staying here in August after visiting London & Paris. 
Are there laundry facilities on site?  We might be running low on clean clothes by then.


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

I am also wondering about the 1 fast pass per day when staying Compass Club.   
If our stay is for 3 nights, do they give us all 3 days worth of fast passes upon check in?   I'm wondering if it's possible to use all 3 our first full day, because our final day we'll be leaving early in the am to the airport.  
Our first day of arrival will be late afternnon after a full day walking tour of Paris.  We might be too tired to go to parks that first night.   Can we save that day's fast pass for the next day?


----------



## Firsttimer15

Yes you can use the fastpasses anytime you want. At least ours didn't have a specific day printed on them


----------



## A Small World

ruadisneyfan2 said:


> We'll be staying here in August after visiting London & Paris.
> Are there laundry facilities on site?  We might be running low on clean clothes by then.



No the only laundry facilities on site are at Hotel Cheyenne - anyone can go and use this though and it is only about 10 mins walk
The only option at other hotels is to use the hotel laundry service where they do the laundy for you and charge per item which works out very expensive


----------



## ruadisneyfan2

Thanks to both of you!


----------



## anthony2k7

We stayed there this week for the first time (compass club lake view) and loved it.

we've now stayed at all the hotels at least once except DCR, and I'd rate NPB compass club as our new favorite. It just feels better value for money compared to DLH standard level, especially with the new breakfast "deals". The level of comfort etc far exceed the tired looking HNY. The view, the offerings from compass club lounge, and the little things like the nespresso machine in the rooms all make it a great level of service for the "disney" price.

Yes, the distance is a little annoying - has the little train shuttle thing now gone? didnt see it once whilst we were there. Not sure how that would work with the security screening now anyway?

My only negative would be that it would be nice if the compass club included alcoholic drinks in the evening like club level in WDW does, but I suppose they'd increase the price considerably if that was the case which perhaps would not be worth it.


----------



## samara

We stayed one night in a Resort Suite last month, so I thought I’d share a few quick thoughts!  The hotel itself and lobby area are very attractive.  I thought it was kind of reminiscent of the Yacht Club at WDW.  Suite guests have their own check-in area and we were the only ones there when we arrived around 6pm.  Our luggage had already been sent to the hotel through the train service and was waiting for us in the room.  The room was wonderful.  We stayed in 4 different hotels on this trip and this was probably the prettiest.  It was also the only one with two bathrooms, one in the main bedroom and another in the living area with the foldout sofa.  This is super convenient when traveling with teens!

We really enjoyed the free breakfast.  We stay Club level a lot with Marriott where we have status, so have visited a lot of these free lounge breakfasts and this was one of the best we’ve encountered.  The selection was good and we were seated by a castmember instead of having to snag a table on our own.

Because we were only in the parks for two days, the VIP fastpasses came in really handy.  I will say that the fastpass lines were more disorganized than at WDW, and sometimes led you to cut into the regular line at a point with no castmember to assist.  But we did get to ride everything we wanted and rode some things multiple times.  

For me, the biggest downside to Newport Bay was that it is really far from the parks.  Walking there after a full day of touring was not fun at all.

Overall, though, an excellent stay and despite the distance I would probably stay here again!


----------



## closetmickey

samara said:


> We stayed one night in a Resort Suite last month, so I thought I’d share a few quick thoughts!  The hotel itself and lobby area are very attractive.  I thought it was kind of reminiscent of the Yacht Club at WDW.  Suite guests have their own check-in area and we were the only ones there when we arrived around 6pm.  Our luggage had already been sent to the hotel through the train service and was waiting for us in the room.  The room was wonderful.  We stayed in 4 different hotels on this trip and this was probably the prettiest.  It was also the only one with two bathrooms, one in the main bedroom and another in the living area with the foldout sofa.  This is super convenient when traveling with teens!
> 
> We really enjoyed the free breakfast.  We stay Club level a lot with Marriott where we have status, so have visited a lot of these free lounge breakfasts and this was one of the best we’ve encountered.  The selection was good and we were seated by a castmember instead of having to snag a table on our own.
> 
> Because we were only in the parks for two days, the VIP fastpasses came in really handy.  I will say that the fastpass lines were more disorganized than at WDW, and sometimes led you to cut into the regular line at a point with no castmember to assist.  But we did get to ride everything we wanted and rode some things multiple times.
> 
> For me, the biggest downside to Newport Bay was that it is really far from the parks.  Walking there after a full day of touring was not fun at all.
> 
> Overall, though, an excellent stay and despite the distance I would probably stay here again!


Were any rides excluded from the VIP fastnesses (besides those which do not have a FP line setup)?


----------



## samara

Nothing was excluded.  We rode all the headliners multiple times.  For us, it was really worth it!


----------



## closetmickey

closetmickey said:


> Were any rides excluded from the VIP fastnesses (besides those which do not have a FP line setup)?



I believe I used the incorrect wording in my original question...we are staying Compass Club (not in a suite) so my question should have been: were any rides (besides though which do not have a FP set up) excluded from the HOTEL fastpasees? And is each hotel FP dated or can we use them on any of the days we are there?

On the note of fastpasses, we will be there on a Thursday and Friday in mid July- how necessary/valuable or not are the extra fastpasses?

How does the Compass Club breakfast compare with the hotel buffet? We have free half board so wondering if the Compass Club is “worth it” since we already have a breakfast option included.

Lastly, are there different food offerings in the Compass Club compared with the hotel buffet?

Thank you!!


----------



## olafLover

.


----------



## closetmickey

olafLover said:


> All rides are included in the Hotel fast pass, there only is a time restraint, you can't use them between 1 and 4.  They are dated, but they've never given us a hard time if we wanted to use them on a different date (we just ask, don't pretend they are valid for that day). I know the Golden Forrest Club will change the date of your fastpass if you haven't used it (they put a stamp on it). I asked for the same at the Compass Club and was refused. But like I said, it wasn't a problem at the ride.
> I'm not sure about the difference with the hotel buffet since the breakfast isn't included anymore. Before the compass club had hot breakfast foods and the standard buffet did not, but they added them with the change. A month ago we had breakfast in Sequoia Lodge, me in the Golden Forrest Club, my husband the standard (complicated story ) and the only difference we found where the pancakes. But since you ask about it being worth it, make sure your free breakfast is the hotel breakfast, because it isn't always! Sometimes you get vouchers to get a hot drink and a croissant in the parks!


Thank you!


----------



## APears

Anybody have a current room service menu for dinner/all day dining?


----------



## Ms Poppins

We stayed here for 3 nights from Sunday 4 August 2019, a party of 4 adults

I booked a room only rate via Expedia as we are all annual pass holders. The only room available at the time was a Lake View room. These rooms are exactly the same as the other rooms, they just have a view of the lake.

No bell service offering to transfer luggage to your rooms, but we didn't mind. Reception was great. Very quick and efficient. The CM checking us in was really nice. I’d emailed the hotel about a week before our visit asking if we could please have a room that was close to the lifts as I was aware the hotel is very big and you can potentially have a very long walk to your room.

The CM had a look at what we’d been allocated and said it was in a good location. He showed me the map and I was happy with the location.

Our daughter has a medical condition which allows a priority pass within the parks. We spoke to the CM about this and he was able to arrange the pass for us. Previously this could only be done using guest services at either park so this is a great timesaver.

The lobby is really nice, very spacious and lovely theming.



Our room was on the 4th floor in the west wing, room 4183



Room looked nice, although not as big as expected, two beds, nice dressing table with ample plug sockets. Large unit with tv, ice bucket, 4 glasses and very large drawers which were great.



Our view



I found the beds a bit hard and slightly lumpy, but that may just be personal taste. I’ve also found this at HNY, Cheyenne and the DLH so I think it’s just the type of mattresses they use sometimes rather than the hotel class. Lewis, our teenage son said he thought the Cheyenne beds were more comfortable.

I’d initially been unsure about the bathroom set up because I couldn't get my head around the fact that there wasn't a sink in the same room as the toilet.....but actually this worked very well for us. The bath and toilet are in a separate room. The sink and wardrobe area are separate, with a curtain that closes it off. This was really useful when everyone was getting ready in the mornings. Someone could be in the shower and someone else getting dressed in the other area. The bench was large enough to have our suitcase on it too.









A digital safe is provided along with an iron and ironing board. Hairdryer on the wall, worked fine for us, a bit slow but fine.
The shower wasn't great. Very difficult to get a good, consistent temperature and it kept falling down.

There are ice machines on each floor. The one on our floor was not very good so my DH would go to the bar each night instead to get some ice from there. There are also machines for hot drinks. The hotel information page mentions that you can get 1 free drink per person, per day. We didn’t use it so can’t comment on what it was like.

No fridge or mini-bar. There aren’t fridges in any of the Disney Hotels, but the HNY and DLH both offer mini-bars (not that we use them) but wanted to note this in case anyone was expecting it here too as the NPB now classed as 4*. I know that a kettle can be requested from reception, again the same as all the other hotels.

The curtains didn’t fully close at each end meaning that we didn’t get total blackout. Even if they did close the curtains didn’t seem dense enough to create black out. Again, I can only really compare this to HNY but I used to bump into walls first thing in the morning on my way to the bathroom because it was so dark, lol. Here’s what it looked like at 8am:



Not a huge deal for us as adults, but if our kids had been really young this would have been a huge problem.

There is air conditioning in the room but it’s not very strong. I’ve read numerous posts about this and there is a general consensus that it’s because the European air con isn’t as strong as it is in the US because it’s not normally needed. I’m going to politely disagree with this. Having stayed at the Hotel New York numerous times in high summer season I can tell you that the air con system there was fantastic. When you entered the hotel foyer there was an instant ‘woosh!’ of cold air where you immediately felt the temperature difference. This was not the case here at the Newport Bay Club. Also, in the rooms I noticed that the air con vent was quite small and narrow. It was positioned over to one side of the room, instead of slightly more central. This meant that you could feel the air con directly opposite the vent, at the dressing table, but hardly anything at all where the beds were.

In practical terms this meant that our room felt slightly stuffy and we all woke up with stuffy noses each morning and slept with the covers kicked off. One of the reasons I booked this hotel was because it offered air con. Not great.

We used the swimming pool on one afternoon. It’s a really beautiful pool with an indoor and outdoor section. We didn’t swim inside, just outside as it was a very hot afternoon. However, the pool itself was actually roasting! We went in expecting it to cool us down but it was actually colder sitting in the slightly windy sun. We still really enjoyed the swim though, lots of sun loungers to use too.

We didn’t eat in any of the restaurants but I understand there are two, one of them offering a buffet.

We had a drink one night in the bar, The Captain’s Quarters. The bar is nice, lovely big armchairs to lounge in but the service wasn’t good. We waited for a while to be served the first time and when we wanted more drinks went to the bar and were told to go back to our table as it was table service. Still took another 10 minutes for someone to come and see us.

The shop is nice and the staff were lovely in here. Very friendly and nothing too much trouble for them.

There are free shuttle busses to the parks, but we never use these and prefer to walk for two reasons. Firstly, I love being in our Disney bubble and not having to see much of real life in terms of busses, sometimes being overloaded and having to wait on the way back etc. Secondly, walking means you clear the security at the entrance to the village and don’t have to battle with everyone else entering the parks. Here’s what the main entrance looked like one morning as we passed:


----------



## Ms Poppins

There is usually a walk way to the left of the hotel when you exit at the lake. This was undergoing refurbishment whilst we were there meaning that you had to walk all the way around the lake to get to the village and then parks. We timed it, and it was 8 minutes from the NPB to the opposite side of the lake in front of HNY. Not a massive amount of time, but did become very annoying when you wanted to nip back to the hotel for a rest or were heading back after a very long day. I think the walk was actually longer than the walk to the Cheyenne was for us last October.







 In summary there is nothing ‘wrong’ with the hotel. Personally I wouldn’t rush back because there isn’t a feeling of excitement for me returning. I’d book the Cheyenne again before returning here. The main reason we chose this was due to it being a summer visit and we knew we’d want to use the pool. We also like air-con in the summer and little things like glasses in the room and ice. I always hesitate to say if a hotel wasn’t worth the cost, because I think that all the Disney hotels are expensive for what you get. However, on this occasion I really don’t think the extra cost for the Newport Bay is worth it. We enjoyed our time at the Cheyenne much more and would probably book two rooms there next time. The NPB rooms are definitely smaller than the HNY and only slightly bigger than the Cheyenne. I suppose we will always compare everything to the HNY and it’s difficult not to when you’re paying a similar price for the same grade of hotel.

I think Lewis, our teenager has summed it up perfectly. He said ‘it’s not terrible, it’s not amazing, it’s functional.’


----------



## elstoleno

This was our room


----------

